
Companies die when they run out of creative people (YouTube) - tkyjonathan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEvqMN75sCI
======
eizo
JP's perspective seems to start from the assumption that people are binary
(either entrpreneurial/creative or managerial/administrative). I believe that
people are more complex than this and in every person there is a combination
of the two (or more) skillsets. Although I agree that one skillset/personality
trait might be more prevalent than the other.

~~~
andai
JP has a test you can take to determine your Big Five personality traits (and
aspects), it's pretty fine grained (from 0 to 100 on each one) and outputs a
significant amount of explanation afterwards, highly recommended.

[https://understandmyself.com/](https://understandmyself.com/)

I took this a few months ago and it was very eye opening for me, explaining
much of my struggles over the years.

This one's $10. There are free alternatives but they don't come with thousands
of words of custom in depth explanation on each point, which is certainly the
most valuable part.

~~~
x2f10
Can you share an example? I'm worried this is nothing more than business
astrology.

~~~
andai
It's pretty long (>6000 words), but here's a section that hit too close to
home:

Conscientiousness: Exceptionally Low

You are exceptionally low in conscientiousness, which is the primary dimension
of dutiful achievement in the Big Five personality trait scientific model.
Conscientiousness is a measure of obligation, attention to detail, hard work,
persistence, cleanliness, efficiency and adherence to rules, standards and
processes. Conscientious people implement their plans and establish and
maintain order.

Your score puts you at the 0th percentile for conscientiousness. If you were
one of 100 people in a room, you would be less conscientious than 99 of them
and more conscientious than 0 of them.

People exceptionally low in conscientiousness do not consider duty as a virtue
or an obligation. Instead, they regard those who slog away diligently at their
task as suckers, teacher’s pets and boot-lickers. They will not even work hard
if directly and continually pushed by outside forces (supervisors, spouses,
friends, parents). They can be exceptionally skilled at wasting time and
slacking off and justifying it. They are almost certain to procrastinate
(particularly if they are also above average in neuroticism). Even if they do
commit to doing something, they will be late, or delayed, even when there is
absolutely no reason for failing to deliver. They inevitably formulate and
deliver excuses for their failure under such circumstances, blaming the
situation for their problems with task focus and completion. They are not all
decisive, neat, organized, future-oriented, or reliable, and they find
themselves constantly and continually distracted.

